# 89 nissan 240sx engine swap



## sschris (Feb 7, 2006)

I am fixing up an 89 nissan 240sx for my son but it needs an engine. I've heard bad things about the stock SOHC engine. ( not reliable, low horse power, expensive to fix, hard to find parts, ect. ) My question is, is it possible to swap out the old SOHC engine for a later model DOHC engine without spending a fortune? Will the engine work with the 4 speed auto.? Will the mounts work? Will the exhaust be the same? Are the cross members the same? This is my sons first car so I want to keep it as reliable as possible!


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

i am wondering the same thing someone post!!!! lol


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

sschris said:


> I am fixing up an 89 nissan 240sx for my son but it needs an engine. I've heard bad things about the stock SOHC engine. ( not reliable, low horse power, expensive to fix, hard to find parts, ect. ) My question is, is it possible to swap out the old SOHC engine for a later model DOHC engine without spending a fortune? Will the engine work with the 4 speed auto.? Will the mounts work? Will the exhaust be the same? Are the cross members the same? This is my sons first car so I want to keep it as reliable as possible!


I don't know where you got your disinformation from, but the KA24E SOHC is very reliable, insanely cheap and easy to find parts for (check ebay). I got one with 90k miles for $100. The stock horsepower/torque is fine unless you want a high performance sports car. For a couple grand and some busted knuckles you can get 2-300hp with a turbo SOHC.

Yes you can swap a DOHC fairly easily, but some would say it is not worth it. I believe everything lines up but the AC and power steering.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah man, dont let the SOHC bashing fool you, its a solid motor that can run just as long if not longer than the DOHC, and has less timing chain issues. It does have occasional head gasket issues, but if you take care of em like any other motor it'll all be good. DOHC swap is about the same level of intensiveness as an SR swap, which isnt horrible but its certainly not as easy as just swaping in new KA, which i recently did, and it was very cheap, i got my motor for south of 200$ recently rebuilt.










about to come out (note i left the power steering and AC lines attatched to car, as well as the wiring harness)










So easy i did it all with nothing but a couple jackstands and a cheap cherry picker right in my non paved driveway haha











old motor, 250k miles, 5 years of sitting, and then someone tried to rebuild it using nothing but home made gaskets, not pretty....










and new motor in...all in one weekend.


Tell me if the pics aint workin i'll reupload them if not.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

oh, silly me

here is it all finished and running!












Oh and for the record, it has more than enough power for your son's first car, he might be interested in doing a 5 speed swap later on though, any 240 with a slushbox isnt as much fun as a manuan no matter what motor....


----------



## chick_racerrb25 (Feb 5, 2006)

hey I am not sure I can be much help but i just plled the motor out of my 89 nissan 240sx and before I pulled it it ran like a champ. (I upgraded to a rb25)
I work for ebay and can assure you there are many sellers who sell some good stuff fot that motor just go look. I am gonna sell my motor I think I already have a buyer. Well thats my two cents see ya!


----------



## dragmanagement (Feb 4, 2006)

hey guys I am currently building sohc motor to the max.the ka24e is and awesome motor and is very strong.ya its a little expensive for some parts but i garantee you it is worth every dime.It already has a forged crank so all you need is forged pistons and rods a 3 angle valve job with a stage 2 port and polished your block decked and honed and balanced and your ka will put out some serious power i can run 20-25psi of boost and never even think about hurting an internal part .with 15psi you can put out around 550whp and trust me it puts those srs to shame!!!!!!!


----------

